# Attaching wood post to concrete slab



## luckywinks (May 23, 2013)

I'd like to install a trellis / pergola wall like the photo here with 4' x 4' or larger posts attached to concrete.  The concrete appears to be 6" thick and is about 60+ years old.  It's in good condition. 

 What do you recommend to attach these wood posts to the cement?  This wall will go up between the house and garage about 16' in lengthand also be support for a future pergola extending over this area.

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 23, 2013)

Couple of thoughts  ...  If this structure is attached, you may need permits. (Many people ignore such requirements).  If ti is free standing, you need angle braces from the posts to the roof joists for strength and stability.

Since you have existing concrete, I woud suggest a Simpson E-Z Base.  This is a metal "box" that is tied into your concrete and the post drops into the top of it.  It helps with lateral support in both directions.  It also allows you to remove and replace a post if it rots.

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/ezfence.asp#

How about sharing your design for feedback?  GOOD LUCK on your project!


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2013)

The ones in the photo are dug into the ground like any fence posts.


----------



## luckywinks (Jun 1, 2013)

I posted a new thread to add more info on this project.


----------

